# Outdoor Cigar Party in Charlotte



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

McCranie's is celebrating thier 25th Anniversary Sat. June 4th 4-8pm

C.A. Fuente Jr., Jorge Padron, Ernesto Perez-Carrillo and more.

CHECK IT OUT........LOOKS LIKE FUN!

:ms NCRM


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Just a reminder!  


:ms NCRM


----------

